# Pronunciation: 琢磨



## yuechu

大家好！

I heard the word 琢磨 being used on TV today (for the meaning "to ponder; to think through") and was wondering which pronunciation is more common: zhuómó or zuómó. I think they are both used, right? How do you pronounce it?
Thanks!


----------



## brofeelgood

For me - zhuómó.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

琢磨是什么意思

I think this is good enough.


----------



## Skatinginbc

baosheng said:


> I think they are both used, right?


Yes.


baosheng said:


> How do you pronounce it?


zhuómó, which is prescribed by 國語辭典.  I think its justifications are twofold: (1) The zuó sound is not supported by 康熙字典 or ancient rhyme books. (2) 琢 here means 斟酌 zhuó or 推敲.  It seems pointless to distinguish the 推敲 in <琢磨 zhuómó>雕刻玉石，使成器物，常喻用心推敲考虑、刻意求工 from the 推敲 in “他的话我推敲(= 琢磨)了很久，不明白什么意思”.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your replies, brofeelgood, retrogradedwithwind and Skatinginbc!



Skatinginbc said:


> zhuómó, which is prescribed by 國語辭典. I think its justifications are twofold: (1) The zuó sound is not supported by 康熙字典 or ancient rhyme books. (2) 琢 here means 斟酌 zhuó or 推敲. It seems pointless to distinguish the 推敲 in <琢磨 zhuómó>雕刻玉石，使成器物，常喻用心推敲考虑、刻意求工 from the 推敲 in “他的话我推敲(= 琢磨)了很久，不明白什么意思”.


This is good to know. Thanks!

Is the pronunciation zhuómó also used in Mainland China or is it only zuómó there? (or I guess to be more exact, it is zuómo, right?)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

When its meaning is 思考, its pronunciation is zuómo. Perhaps someone would pronounce it zhuómo, but always with a slight tone at the end.


----------



## brofeelgood

retrogradedwithwind said:


> Perhaps someone would pronounce it zhuómo, but always with a slight tone at the end.


It's neither here nor there according to the dictionaries, but that'd be me.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I would occasionally pronounce zhuómo as well, especially in duplication (琢磨琢磨).


----------



## fyl

baosheng said:


> Thanks for your replies, brofeelgood, retrogradedwithwind and Skatinginbc!
> Is the pronunciation zhuómó also used in Mainland China or is it only zuómó there? (or I guess to be more exact, it is zuómo, right?)


I always thought the correct pronunciation was zhuo2mo before today, although I did often hear zuo2mo on TV (I thought it was a Beijing dialectal pronunciation).
But, I just checked 现代汉语词典, and retrogradedwithwind is right. It's indeed zuo2mo for the meaning 思考 in this dictionary (zhuo2mo2 is for its "original" meaning, 雕琢、打磨（玉器、文章, etc）). I guess it's one of the irregular 从俗 pronunciations.


----------



## Skatinginbc

To me, 琢磨 does not equate 思考.  For instance, I think:
他能迅速思考問題
他能迅速琢磨問題


----------



## Naomi_momento

From my experience, when people SAY 琢磨, it's more pronounced like "zuómo", casually. it's like when you see someone think, you can say, "嘿，瞎琢磨什么呢？", “瞎琢磨” is commonly used in daily life, means to think, and could have a little bit of "day dreaming" too.


----------



## Skatinginbc

琢磨不等於想, 是想來想去, 想了又想。
琢磨不等於思考, 是思考來思考去, 仔細思量。
這個區別, 對我而言是很重要的。所以國語詞典給琢磨下的定義沒用「思考」一詞。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

认真说起来，没有任何两个词语是相同的。skating 你为什么觉得琢磨和思考的区别很重要？


----------



## Skatinginbc

知道有這個區別, 就不會造出「他能迅速琢磨問題」這樣的句子。 難道該句在大陸是合邏輯的？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我感觉这种差别已经细微到了“包含包括”的程度。百度“迅速琢磨”（加引号），是有许多人这样说的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我感觉这种差别已经细微到了“包含包括”的程度。百度“迅速琢磨”（加引号），是有许多人这样说的。


如果果真如此, 那麼大陸的這個琢磨必須讀zuo2, 變讀的用意是要 signal a semantic shift.  台灣的琢磨只是原意的引伸, 還局限於推敲的意思, 所以還是讀zhuo2.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我只能说语言本来就是乱七八糟毫无道理的。很多词的词义演变也见不到什么规律。琢磨也是其中之一吧。fly不就推测是从俗嘛。

另外，我是说，搜索时加引号。你可以自己搜来看看其他人都是怎么用「迅速琢磨」的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我搜了"迅速琢磨", 看了第一頁, 覺得全部都是"用詞不當".  假如你們看了不覺得有何不妥, 就表示"琢磨"在大陸已成功地完成了semantic shift.


----------



## fyl

我觉得「他能迅速思考問題」和「他能迅速琢磨問題」都是错的（应该是「他能迅速地思考出答案」、「他能迅速地琢磨出答案」），但这和问题无关。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

额(⊙o⊙)…我觉得思考问题没有问题……

哈哈不讨论这个了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

他能迅速思考問題，是說他思考問題的過程相當迅速, 有沒有想出答案不是重點。 或許他很快地想了一遍，就知道超出自己的能力， 決定放棄，不再想了。

我接受「他能迅速地琢磨出答案」如同我接受「他能迅速地旁敲側擊出答案」一樣，但這個琢磨是zhuo2 mo2, 不是我討論的 zuo2 mo.  假如你在造那個句子的時候， 心中想的"琢磨"只是"想"或"思考", 沒有別的含義， 那麼大陸的琢磨， 果真應當讀zuo2 mo --因為意義變了。


----------



## SuperXW

我认为"迅速琢磨问题"不如“迅速思考问题”更加通顺，证明两个词有用法区别。
但我也同意retro所说的，几乎没有两个词能完全相等，可随时替换。
这两个词也许仅仅是搭配习惯的不同，而且琢磨偏向口语，思考偏向书面语，它们的实际意思没有区别。

到底怎样的“思考”才算“思考来思考去”？思考过程可以客观分段吗？一个复杂问题我花了几年时间思考，难道就不能是“思考来思考去”吗？一个简单问题他花几秒钟琢磨了一下就有了答案，难道比几年的问题更加反复？而且，如果“琢磨”本身就有“反复思考”的意思，那么“反复琢磨”、“琢磨琢磨”岂不是画蛇添足？

所以我认为两词的区别在于：“琢磨”更口语化，较多用于对非正式问题。“思考”更书面，较多用于正式问题。


----------



## suitup丶monkey

hello, guys, i happen to be a chinese, let me help you about that.
琢(zhuó)，磨(mó) . However, there is a habbit when you pronounce read two words with  ó, the second word you can just prodounce as o, which is 琢(zhuó)，磨(mo).
Besides, according to the habbits of people from different regions, there are still some difference, people in my place prefer to pronounce 琢(zhó)，磨(mo), rather than 琢(zhuó)，磨(mo), cause it's too weird to do that.
Oh, almost forget to translate it. i am not going to get give you the meaning in the dictionary, and i cannot. So it means that you are trying hard to do, or you think really hard about something, it's heavy than think about.
Please hit me if there remain problems.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> “反复琢磨”、“琢磨琢磨”岂不是画蛇添足？


琢磨有想來想去，左思右想，仔細思量的涵義。"琢磨"和"反覆"的semantic overlap 並不嚴重到畫蛇添足的地步。其實, 把有 overlapped 的二字連結起來，也是一種修辭方式。譬如，琢和磨二字本身就有overlap, 都是把物件去掉一些，而且是靠反覆的動作。

他花了幾秒鐘，仔細地思考了好幾回，說...
這是在描述超人嗎？ 若不是，那就是措詞不當。


SuperXW said:


> 琢磨偏向口语，思考偏向书面语，


"慢慢琢磨", "仔細琢磨", "耐心琢磨", "反覆琢磨" 就沒问题. 是因為"慢慢","仔細", "耐心", "反覆" 比 "迅速" 更口语吗?  我不這麼認為.  為什麼"隨便琢磨"就怪怪的?  這個搭配习惯的限制, 正反映了其本義與"思考"是有區別的.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 他花了幾秒鐘，仔細地思考了好幾回，說...
> 這是在描述超人嗎？ 若不是，那就是措詞不當。


“他一琢磨王老板的话，就觉得王老板别有所图。”
——这个琢磨可能只需几秒钟。
所以我不认同“琢磨”与“思考”的关键区别在于“反复”的程度。


Skatinginbc said:


> "慢慢琢磨", "仔細琢磨", "耐心琢磨", "反覆琢磨" 就沒问题. 是因為"慢慢","仔細", "耐心", "反覆" 比 "迅速" 更口语吗?  我不這麼認為.  為什麼"隨便琢磨"就怪怪的?  這個搭配习惯的限制, 正反映了其本義與"思考"是有區別的.


整个语境是否更加口语，并不是只看前面的副词，那几个副词根本没法反映语境是否口语化。我说了：“琢磨”更口语化，*较多用于对非正式问题*。“思考”更书面，*较多用于正式问题*。琢磨是非正式的思考。如：
琢磨他是不是讨厌我
思考人生的意义

如果非说两词意义有区别，我还能列出：
他思考时，喜欢抽着烟走来走去。
他琢磨时，喜欢抽着烟走来走去。
你不要瞎琢磨，他没有讨厌你。
你不要瞎思考，他没有讨厌你。
这些难道和“反复”与否有关吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

他一琢磨王老板的话，就觉得王老板别有所图。 (讀zhuo2 mo2, 推敲思量,研究評量, 跟"想"不盡相同)

他琢磨問題时，習慣抽着烟走来走去。 (深思, 非平常的思考)

你不要瞎琢磨，他没有讨厌你  (東想西想)。

我們的歧見證明大陸的琢磨已脫離"琢"和"磨"的掌控, 難怪正確的讀法是zuo2mo, 以便與原義區別。


----------

